# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Tasi

## renzo10

Questo è il colmo! Ho letto che con il D.L. Salva Roma ter (D.L. 16/2014) sono state assoggettate a Tasi le aree scoperte pertinenziali o accessorie a locali tassabili, non operative e le aree comuni condominiali che prima erano escluse da tassazione.
Vorrei chiedere quindi, se mio suocero, proprietario di una casa singola con una corte di mq. 300 circa è tenuto a pagare la Tasi; oppure, se io, proprietario di un appartamento in condomino sarò soggetto al pagamento della Tasi anche x l'area condominiale di circa 350 mq attorno al fabbricato?
Se affermativa la risposta, allora chiedo, Da quale documento si dovranno prendere esattamente quelle superfici?
E' proprio vero che non rimane altro da tassare se non l'aria che respiriamo!!!!
Grazie x eventuali chiarimenti. 
Renzo

----------


## AndreaS85

Salve a tutti,
non sono riuscito a trovare nulla riguardo per cui chiedo a qualcuno più esperto qui sul forum!
Secondo voi è deducibile?

----------


## fabioalessandro

in realtà l'area pertinenziale è già inserita nella rendita dell'abitazione
quindi la paghi come la pagavi per l'imu ed ex ici
poi se l'area è oggetto di mappale diverso va pagata a parte cosa che avresti dovuto pagare anche in precedenza

----------


## StudiodelCommercialista

Signori cari,
rebus da risolvere: se pago imu casa a disposizione (aliquota 10,6 per mille) in che modo si paga anche tasi?Sono in confusione. 
Lo stesso immobile lo tassano 3 volte in pratica:
- IRPEF se immobile a disposizione collocato in Comune in cui vi è immobile uso abitazione principale;
- IMU;
- TASI???

----------


## s.antonelli

> Signori cari,
> rebus da risolvere: se pago imu casa a disposizione (aliquota 10,6 per mille) in che modo si paga anche tasi?Sono in confusione. 
> Lo stesso immobile lo tassano 3 volte in pratica:
> - IRPEF se immobile a disposizione collocato in Comune in cui vi è immobile uso abitazione principale;
> - IMU;
> - TASI???

  In realtà mi pare di aver capito che imu+tasi non possa superare per il 2014 quanto pagato nel 2013, non ho capito che sarà così anche nel 2015, ma forse penso troppo avanti visti i governi....
irpef confermo.. al 50% sarà imponibile irpef, news di quest'anno.
Certo che di fantasia ne hanno eh?

----------


## BRICIOLA

Non mi è chiaro il conteggio della tasi lo invierá il comune come avviene per l' imu oppure dobbiamo fare noi il conteggio?
Grazie

----------


## s.antonelli

> Non mi è chiaro il conteggio della tasi lo invierá il comune come avviene per l' imu oppure dobbiamo fare noi il conteggio?
> Grazie

  Il comune manderà la tari (tassa dei rifiuti) come hanno sempre fatto.
Per la tasi direi che il calcolo si fa insieme all'imu, visto che la base imponibile è la stessa, bisogna però verificare le aliquote e le detrazioni stabilite dal comune (che ovviamente sono contenute in delibere diverse da quelle dell'imu altrimenti sarebbe stato troppo facile)
per i comuni che hanno già deliberato oltretutto la scadenza è anche la stessa,...direi che sono da fare insieme.

----------


## FrancescoVir

Arriveranno precompilati a casa, d'altronde come la dichiarazione dei redditi del prossimo anno!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

Quest'anno sono a carico del contribuente, ma l'anno che verrà arriveranno a casa e si potranno pagare con un sms.

----------


## bepizomon

> Quest'anno sono a carico del contribuente, ma l'anno che verrà arriveranno a casa e si potranno pagare con un sms.

  intendi consulente?

----------


## Niccolò

No, intendo contribuente. Ritengo che  sia il momento di responsabilizzare i contribuenti: loro votano questa classe politica, loro se la prendano in carico. Se poi il contribuente non è capace a fare ciò che la politica lo obbliga a fare e delega un consulente, questa è una scelta volontaria e personale.

----------


## Alessandra

Dubbio anche mio, ho visto che seconda casa era di mio nonno ereditata, in Toscana il comune LIVORNO, su altri immobili tasi 0,00 e fa pagare solo su abitazione 1 casa. Visto che si paga IMU 10,6. Ma il bello sta che invece in BERGAMO dove ha seconda casa e uffcio un cliente pagano IMU 10,60+TASI 3,2? Non ho visto scritto da nessuna parte che TASI su seconde case o uffcio non si paga. Vi rendete conto che bisogna stare a leggere le disposizioni del comune ogni singola riga.... 
ALTRO DUBBIO se proprietario ha affittato una seconda casa (vale anche per negozi e o altro?) , TASI 70% proprietario e 30% inquilino ( alcuni comuni fanno 90-10 o nulla a proprietario che paga già imu) , cuiè se chi è in affitto ha residenza nella mia seconda casa?  Non si riesce a capire!!!
Alessandra, con clienti che hanno negozi in affitto e non capiscono come pagare.... F24 codice fiscale affittuario per suo 30-10%?   Ogni proprietario deve chiedere a inquilino copia f24 pagato? e se inquilino che già non paga affitti o è sempre in ritardo non paga se ne frega, che fate.... Altro che semplificazioni....

----------


## kiccodb

Prova a consultare il sito del tuo comune. 
Il mio (Sesto Fiorentino), a questo indirizzo: Calcolo IMU ,   ha fornito uno strumento per il calcolo dell'IMU e della TASI e per la stampa del relativo F24, strumento che può essere utilizzato da chiunque, inserendo ovviamente i dati del comune interessato

----------


## La matta

> Prova a consultare il sito del tuo comune. 
> Il mio (Sesto Fiorentino), a questo indirizzo: Calcolo IMU ,   ha fornito uno strumento per il calcolo dell'IMU e della TASI e per la stampa del relativo F24, strumento che può essere utilizzato da chiunque, inserendo ovviamente i dati del comune interessato

  Spazio, ultima frontiera...  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

A prescindere da qualunque strumento che il comune renderà disponibile, ritengo che il calcolo debba farlo il commercialista, e che per questo debba essere remunerato.
Ovviamente, se il cliente preferisce farlo da solo, meglio così per tutti.
Se invece qualcuno di noi pensasse di doverlo fare gratis, non dovremmo più stupirci di essere considerati peggio dell'ultima ruota del carro.

----------


## Wipperman

Ho questo dubbio: nel caso di un immobile locato la TASI è a carico del proprietario al 70% e dell'inquilino al 30%. Chi calcola la TASI per l'inquilino e predispone i suoi versamenti? Il mio timore è che mi ritrovi a dover predisporre i versamenti anche per gli inquilini dei miei clienti .... se così fosse cambio lavoro!

----------


## Niccolò

La Tasi a carico dell'inquilino la calcola l'inquilino.

----------


## Wipperman

lo supponevo  :Big Grin:  
ma come fanno? devono conoscere la rendita catastale ... nella pratica a chi andranno a chiedere la rendita catastale? al proprietario ! E il proprietario a chi andrà a chiedere la RC? Al commercialista ... per poi finire a chiedergli il piacere di calcolarla per l'inquilino ...

----------


## FrancescoVir

> A prescindere da qualunque strumento che il comune renderà disponibile, ritengo che il calcolo debba farlo il commercialista, e che per questo debba essere remunerato.
> Ovviamente, se il cliente preferisce farlo da solo, meglio così per tutti.
> Se invece qualcuno di noi pensasse di doverlo fare gratis, non dovremmo più stupirci di essere considerati peggio dell'ultima ruota del carro.

  Ormai ripeto sempre una cosa... Siamo gli zimbelli d'Italia!
P.s. Scommetto che saremo anche l'unica categoria a cui rifileranno il pos obbligatorio!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ormai ripeto sempre una cosa... Siamo gli zimbelli d'Italia!
> P.s. Scommetto che saremo anche l'unica categoria a cui rifileranno il pos obbligatorio!

  Il pos non è' obbligatorio, Francesco. Quindi o cambiano la legge e lo prevedono per tutti, o altrimenti.....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> lo supponevo  
> ma come fanno? devono conoscere la rendita catastale ... nella pratica a chi andranno a chiedere la rendita catastale? al proprietario ! E il proprietario a chi andrà a chiedere la RC? Al commercialista ... per poi finire a chiedergli il piacere di calcolarla per l'inquilino ...

  .....per poi finire che l'inquilino paghi un tot al commercialista. Senno' la calcola lui  :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

> lo supponevo  
> ma come fanno? devono conoscere la rendita catastale ... nella pratica a chi andranno a chiedere la rendita catastale? al proprietario ! E il proprietario a chi andrà a chiedere la RC? Al commercialista ... per poi finire a chiedergli il piacere di calcolarla per l'inquilino ...

  I dati li può ricavare dal contratto di affitto o presso l'agenzia del territorio. Se puoi decide di delegare qualcuno al calcolo, è sua facoltà.

----------


## studiopolli

Non aspettatevi il bollettino prestampato, come originariamente ipotizzato dal legislatore, l'acconto della tassa TASI è un calcolo fai-da-te.....nel* mio piccolo ho cercato di chiarire con una tabella gli adempimenti IMU si IMU no, Tasi si TASI no Tabella riepilogativa IMU, TARI, TASI, IRPEF, ma di fronte alle detrazioni modulari stabilite dal Comune di Ferrara, il famoso 740 lunare del 1992 diventa un pallido ricordo.

----------


## s.antonelli

> I dati li può ricavare dal contratto di affitto o presso l'agenzia del territorio. Se puoi decide di delegare qualcuno al calcolo, è sua facoltà.

  Il problema sono i contratti molto vecchi, in cui non c'era obbligo di mettere i dati catastali.....
Salta fuori un gran paciugo come sempre...

----------


## Bomber

Gli si consiglia di fare una semplice visura catastale on line e poi la calcola...

----------


## La matta

Ci stiamo rendendo conto che molti comuni hanno sì deliberato entro il 23/05, ma hanno deliberato a zero. Cosa significa, che non vogliono la TASI per nulla, o che si deve versare l'1/1000 di base entro il 16/6?  :Confused:

----------


## pipelly

Suppongo significa che poiché avevano già deliberato l'aliquota massima 1'06 non possono deliberare ulteriori importi per fasi.

----------


## Pincopallino

No, scusatemi, va bene - per modo di dire - la TASI in autoliquidazione per il proprietario dell'immobile, ma che anche l'inquilino debba arrangiarsi mi sembra veramente eccessivo! Come dovrebbe fare a conoscere la rendita castale di un immobile che non è nemmeno suo?! Spero vivamente mi sia sfuggito qualcosa...

----------


## Bomber

La rendita catastale è riportata nel contratto di locazione che avrà sottoscritto...

----------


## La matta

.. e va bene che è tutto lavoro per i commercialisti, ma come comune cittadina non posso fare a meno di essere inca@@ata. 
E l'IMU, e la TARES. e la TASI, e l'UNICO, e per tutti, se solo non hai un minimo di capacità, ti tocca pagare qualcuno che ti faccia i conti. Le imposte e i calcoli si moltiplicano. E poi ci domandiamo perchè l'Italia va a fondo? Per chè i limoni, per quanto di buona razza, più di quell tot di succo non hanno, neh?

----------


## Niccolò

> .. ti tocca pagare qualcuno che ti faccia i conti...

  ... e dopo l'estate dovrai pagare anche uno che ti salda il tutto, visto che gli F24 cartacei praticamente spariranno.

----------


## lifestyle

> Gli si consiglia di fare una semplice visura catastale on line e poi la calcola...

  se è fortunato di trovarla
ci sono un sacco di immobili che risultano al catasto senza un codice fiscale di riferimento
io ho un proprietario che si è trovato in 3 schede diverse di cui ovviamente solo una riporta il codice fiscale (ed è quella che salta fuori col programma dell'AdE)
con le società stesso problema

----------


## Bomber

Può sempre estrapolare i dati catastali dal contratto di locazione...

----------


## leges

Buongiorno a tutti!
Approfitto di questo 3D per non aprirne un altro similare.
SITUAZIONE: avevo - fino a pochi giorni fa - una quota-parte di proprietà di un'abitazione.
QUESITO: sulle seconde case va pagata ancora l'IMU ovvero anche per queste è subentrata la TASI? Ed in caso positivo le scadenze sono sempre le stesse (16 giugno - 16 dicembre)?
Per quanto riguarda la TASI, non avendo ancora deliberato il mio Comune l'aliquota, la scadenza dal 16 giugno viene automaticamente spostata a settembre (o forse anche ottobre), rimanendo, invece, invariata la scadenza per il saldo da versarsi a dicembre?
GRAZIE

----------


## DomenicoS

E' possibile compensare la TASI con il credito irpef da Unico?

----------


## Fr@ntic

> E' possibile compensare la TASI con il credito irpef da Unico?

  Poichè la TASI si versa con F24 direi proprio di sì, fai attenzione solo all'anno di competenza: 2012 se è un credito che deriva dalla dichiarazione dell'anno scorso (ricordati di indicare la compensazione in UNICO 2014).

----------


## serman

Se il credito risulta da Unico 2014 è ugualmente compensabile con Tasi 2014?

----------


## Fr@ntic

> Se il credito risulta da Unico 2014 è ugualmente compensabile con Tasi 2014?

  In teoria bisognerebbe presentare la dichiarazione per poter generare il credito 2013 ma in tanti anni ho capito che i controlli automatici li fa una macchina...se abbini correttamente il credito con la compensazione (in questo caso 4001 anno di imposta 2013) non avrai problemi.

----------


## serman

Infatti credo anch'io che una discordanza temporale (F24 16.06 e Unico 30.09) possa creare qualche problema. :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' possibile compensare la TASI con il credito irpef da Unico?

  E' il motivo per cui sto procedendo a fare prima di tutti alcuni Unico in odore di credito.

----------


## Pincopallino

> La rendita catastale è riportata nel contratto di locazione che avrà sottoscritto...

  In quelli nuovi forse... Avete ragione Voi, facciamogli pure la spesa, laviamogli la macchina, adempiamo anche ai doveri coniugali se necessario tanto è sempre tutto a carico nostro  :Smile:

----------


## Pincopallino

Wow, Lei è già un passo avanti! Io sto ancora cercando di capire come pagarla  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ainop

Poste italiane vuole l'identificativo operazione per l'imu e la tasi.
Hanno mandato a casa un contribuente. Com'è possibile?
Per la Tares arrivava a casa un bollettino con l'identificativo già stampato, ma qui per Tasi e Imu come si fa a mettere l'identificativo?
Hanno ragione alla poste o ho ragione io? Che è successo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti,
> non sono riuscito a trovare nulla riguardo per cui chiedo a qualcuno più esperto qui sul forum!
> Secondo voi è deducibile?

  Trattandosi di tassa e non di imposta, è deducibile.

----------


## Pincopallino

Premesso che l'aliquota per calcolare l'imposta è quella riferita al locatore, la soluzione ideale sarebbe che quest'ultimo una volta calcolato il 100% dell'imposta comunicasse al conduttore la sua quota parte... ma tanto non succede...

----------


## serman

> E' il motivo per cui sto procedendo a fare prima di tutti alcuni Unico in odore di credito.

  trasmettendoli prima del 16 giugno?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> trasmettendoli prima del 16 giugno?

  No, perché dovrei trasmetterli prima? Gli unico si inviano a settembre!

----------


## Contabile

E' capitato la scorsa settimana ad un mio cliente per l'IMU. Uscito dall'ufficio postale si è recato in banca. Ha regolarmente pagato senza problemi. So di una circolare di una decina di giorni fa che è stata inoltrata a tutti gli uffici postali affinchè non si accettino pagamenti con F24 semplificato qualora gli stessi siano carenti dell'identificativo operazione.

----------


## serman

> No, perché dovrei trasmetterli prima? Gli unico si inviano a settembre!

  Forse per il dubbio delle date (come al post precedente)  _una discordanza temporale (F24 16.06 e Unico 30.09) possa creare qualche problema_

----------


## shailendra

> In teoria bisognerebbe presentare la dichiarazione per poter generare il credito 2013 ma in tanti anni ho capito che i controlli automatici li fa una macchina...se abbini correttamente il credito con la compensazione (in questo caso 4001 anno di imposta 2013) non avrai problemi.

  A me non risulta questa cosa. Così come il credito Iva lo puoi utilizzare dal 1° gennaio, anche i crediti Irpef e Irap si possono utilizzare dal 1° gennaio (ovviamente bisogna essere sicuri di averceli, questo è un'altro paio di maniche). Io l'ho sempre saputa così....

----------


## roby

Sono d'accordo, quando è riferita ad un'azienda e' deducibile, nessuna nomea ne vieta la deducibilita'

----------


## Roberto72

Deducibile se pagata, non per competenza.

----------


## ainop

In merito alla Tasi, il mio Comune dice che "Nel caso di più possessori di uno stesso immobile (comproprietari o contitolari di un diritto reale di godimento sul bene), essi sono tenuti in solido all adempimento dellunica obbligazione tributaria e ciò anche nell ipotesi in cui limmobile sia occupato da uno solo di essi".
Secondo voi se un coniuge paga il 50% e l'altro coniuge paga l'altro 50% va bene? Oppure è necessario che paghi uno dei due il 100%?
Grazie.

----------


## Fr@ntic

> In merito alla Tasi, il mio Comune dice che "Nel caso di più possessori di uno stesso immobile (comproprietari o contitolari di un diritto reale di godimento sul bene), essi sono tenuti in solido all’ adempimento dell’unica obbligazione tributaria e ciò anche nell’ ipotesi in cui l’immobile sia occupato da uno solo di essi".
> Secondo voi se un coniuge paga il 50% e l'altro coniuge paga l'altro 50% va bene? Oppure è necessario che paghi uno dei due il 100%?
> Grazie.

  E' corretto che entrambi paghino il 50%, il Comune intende dire appunto che entrambi i proprietari (in solido) devono pagare la TASI sull'immobile anche se vi risiede solo uno dei due (es. coniugi separati senza assegnazione dell'immobile da parte del giudice).

----------


## ainop

> E' corretto che entrambi paghino il 50%, il Comune intende dire appunto che entrambi i proprietari (in solido) devono pagare la TASI sull'immobile anche se vi risiede solo uno dei due (es. coniugi separati senza assegnazione dell'immobile da parte del giudice).

  E' quello che ho inteso io.
Temevo che, siccome sono perversi nelle loro intenzioni, il Comune volesse un pagamento singolo e non abbinasse poi i due versamenti fatti al 50%.

----------


## bepizomon

ritengo vada pure bene se uno dei coniugi paga il 100%. 
però è in materia di Tasi è meglio sentire il Comune, dato che ognuno di loro ha deliberato come voleva.

----------


## gantanamer

Buongiorno, pongo il mio quesito.
La mia fidanzata possiede un immobile a Torino in cui non ha però la residenza anagrafica, conta di prenderla entro luglio.
Ai fini del pagamento Tasi/Imu da quello che ho capito dovrebbe pagare l'imu (non avendo torino applicato la tasi per le abitazioni non principali) per i primi sei mesi e la tasi per i restanti sei mesi.
Deve pagare l'acconto (o eventualmente il saldo totale) di entrambe entro il 16 giugno oppure non essendo a questa data ancora residente nell'immobile può pagare la tasi in unica soluzione a fine anno?
Grazie per l'interessamento.

----------


## akylle

Ciao a tutti,
espongo di seguito la mia casistica: 
immobile ricevuto in successione e di proprietà di 4 fratelli, per la quota del 25% ognuno. 
uno dei 4 ci vive stabilmente, con residenza anagrafica. 
il dubbio è:
- ogni erede calcola la su quota di TASI di spettanza, in base alla % di proprietà, pertanto, il proprietario/inquilino nel calcolo utilizza l'aliquota come abitazione principale e usufruisce della detrazione, mentre gli altri proprietari nel calcolo utilizzano l'aliquota come 2^ casa senza detrazioni, 
oppure 
- la TASI si calcola sull'intero e viene ripartita all'85% tra i 3 non inquilini e il 15% all'inquilino? 
grazie in anticipo a tutti coloro che vorranno darmi una mano. 
Achille

----------


## dani67

Mi è venuto un dubbio amletico:
la maggior parte dei comuni che tratto ha deliberato la Tasi solo su abitazione principale, zero per altri immobili.
Il proprietario di un immobile affittato ad un terzo (quindi altro immobile per il proprietario e abitazione principale per l'inquilino) non versa la tasi appunto perché per lui è "altro immobile".
Ma l'inquilino dovrebbe versarla???? Calcolando l'aliquota dovuta e poi la sua quota percentuale, oppure visto che non è dovuta dal proprietario non è dovuta neanche dall'inquilino????

----------


## Fr@ntic

> Mi è venuto un dubbio amletico:
> la maggior parte dei comuni che tratto ha deliberato la Tasi solo su abitazione principale, zero per altri immobili.
> Il proprietario di un immobile affittato ad un terzo (quindi altro immobile per il proprietario e abitazione principale per l'inquilino) non versa la tasi appunto perché per lui è "altro immobile".
> Ma l'inquilino dovrebbe versarla???? Calcolando l'aliquota dovuta e poi la sua quota percentuale, oppure visto che non è dovuta dal proprietario non è dovuta neanche dall'inquilino????

  Ti riporto il caso di un comune che ho gestito e che applica la TASI solo per l'abitazione principale: l'inquilino non paga nulla...e se ci pensi è corretto..in quanto dovrebbe pagare una percentuale sul totale della TASI dovute per quell'immobile che è pari a zero.

----------


## dani67

> Ti riporto il caso di un comune che ho gestito e che applica la TASI solo per l'abitazione principale: l'inquilino non paga nulla...e se ci pensi è corretto..in quanto dovrebbe pagare una percentuale sul totale della TASI dovute per quell'immobile che è pari a zero.

  E' il ragionamento che ho fatto io, ma quando leggo che inquilino e proprietario sono titolari di obbligazione autonoma mi viene il dubbio.
E se si intendesse che, a prescindere da quanto e se paga il proprietario, l'inquilino dovesse pagare???
Sarà il caldo che mi fa fumare il cervello!!!

----------


## Fr@ntic

> E' il ragionamento che ho fatto io, ma quando leggo che inquilino e proprietario sono titolari di obbligazione autonoma mi viene il dubbio.
> E se si intendesse che, a prescindere da quanto e se paga il proprietario, l'inquilino dovesse pagare???
> Sarà il caldo che mi fa fumare il cervello!!!

  Io l'ho interpretato così: in caso di pagamento solidale, l'inquilino deve versare autonomamente la sua quota e non c'è responsabilità nei confronti del proprietario in caso di inadempimento dell'inquilino...certo la soluzione più semplice e veloce sarebbe stata quella di fare pagare al proprietario e riaddebitare la quota spettante all'inquilino la suo quota (come si fa per l'imposta di registro per intenderci)....ma perchè semplificare la vita quando l'obiettivo di complicarla è proprio quella di indurre nell'errore e fare cassa?

----------


## fabioalessandro

bhe se non dice nulla la delibera....
io non verserei e poi se è esente per altri immobili l'inquilino è sempre negli altri immobili

----------


## Esattore

> ritengo vada pure bene se uno dei coniugi paga il 100%. 
> però è in materia di Tasi è meglio sentire il Comune, dato che ognuno di loro ha deliberato come voleva.

  Oggi un impiegato comunale ha detto che va bene pagare in entrambi i modi 8 pagamento diviso a metà fra i coniugi oppure pagamento da parte di un solo coniuge), un altro ha detto che invece deve pagare un coniuge al 100%.
Come siamo messi?
Se faranno sanzioni per questo mi auguro che Zeus li annienti con una saetta.

----------


## Fr@ntic

> Oggi un impiegato comunale ha detto che va bene pagare in entrambi i modi 8 pagamento diviso a metà fra i coniugi oppure pagamento da parte di un solo coniuge), un altro ha detto che invece deve pagare un coniuge al 100%.
> Come siamo messi?
> Se faranno sanzioni per questo mi auguro che Zeus li annienti con una saetta.

  Ai "tempi dell'ICI" mi capitò di vedermi arrivare una sanzione per un cliente perchè l'imposta venne pagata interamente solo da un coniuge; mi feci annullare l'avviso di accertamento motivando che l'imposta è sull'immobile e non sulla persona e che quindi il comune aveva ottenuto quello che gli spettava...mi diedero ragione ma ovviamente dipende sempre da quanta elasticità e flessibilità possiede chi ti trovi davanti..

----------


## LB1967

> Ciao a tutti,
> espongo di seguito la mia casistica:
> immobile ricevuto in successione e di proprietà di 4 fratelli, per la quota del 25% ognuno.
> uno dei 4 ci vive stabilmente, con residenza anagrafica.
> il dubbio è:
> - ogni erede calcola la su quota di TASI di spettanza, in base alla % di proprietà, pertanto, il proprietario/inquilino nel calcolo utilizza l'aliquota come abitazione principale e usufruisce della detrazione, mentre gli altri proprietari nel calcolo utilizzano l'aliquota come 2^ casa senza detrazioni,
> oppure
> - la TASI si calcola sull'intero e viene ripartita all'85% tra i 3 non inquilini e il 15% all'inquilino?
> grazie in anticipo a tutti coloro che vorranno darmi una mano.
> Achille

  Anchio avrei un caso simile..
Aliquota TASI x abitazione principale 2 per mille
Aliquota TASI x altre abitazioni di proprietà 1.5 per mille
Riparto % per immobile deliberato dal comune: proprietario 90% - occupanti/inquilini 10% 
Io sarei proprietaria al 16,67% e occupante al 50%
Quindi conteggiando "manualmente" ho trattato le 2 situazioni come se fossero 2immobili:
CALCOLO 1 per la proprietà = quota 90% mesi 12 possesso al 16,67% 
CALCOLO 2 per loccupazione = quota 10% mesi 12 possesso al 50%
Nel versamento metterei  la somma dei 2 importi al codice 3958
Il problema è laliquota : secondo me 2 per mille per entrambi i calcoli (limmobile è sempre quello) 
ma se provo a conteggiare separatamente con il  software del comune  la quota per la proprietà quello mette aliquota 1,5
(perché secondo loro la casa in cui si abita devessere solo nostra al 100% o al limite condivisa solo con i conviventi?) 
Ho ragione io o il software del comune ?? (perché a volte sono io di manica stretta  :Frown:  )

----------


## Giusy81

Salve a tutti, con il caos TASI alle porte i dubbi aumentano... ma gli inquilini devono provvedere il maniera autonoma o i proprietari devono fornire qualche informativa? nel caso di clienti che so (a titolo informativo) che sono in fitto ma di cui non ho il relativo contratto dovrei chiamarli, farmi portare l'eventuale contratto e fare il calcolo? e magari indagare anche sui loro figli all'università?  :Mad:  come vi regolate???'

----------


## serman

Gli inquilini debbono provvedere in maniera autonoma. Sul contratto d'affitto è riportata anche la rendita catastale per il calcolo della
TASI. Nell'eventualità di variazione, il proprietario sarà tenuto a comunicare i nuovi valori.
Saluti

----------


## nadia

segnaliamo la sezione del sito dedicata alle problematiche TASI: Tasi: i casi pratici risolti dal Commercialista Telematico

----------

